# Capecod, Ma Mini-rally



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We have just returned from our very 1st Rally - decided to warm KB up to the "Rally thing" slowly with a MiniRally on the Cape. The Family katiesda and Clan Wolfwood (5 adults, 3 kids, & 1 exceptionally sweet young dog named 'Curlie" who WILL learn not to eat everything on the ground) enjoyed a few hours telling stories, laughing, drinking coffee, and, generally, just having a great time getting to know each other. Thanks for helping to put a wonderful spin on a trip that was otherwise a personal challenge for each of us.

Bob & Colleen are a delightful team and their 3 young red-heads kept us entertained with snippets from the magical story spun for them by a VERY creative dad! What wonderful parents - and the patience....geeeeeshhhhhh.....where does it come from? Seeker & Tadger sure are looking forward to meeting Katie, Bobby & Kevin and hope that you'll join us at Twin Mtn! Besides, we need a chance to reciprocate with the coffee!

Sure hope Curlie is feeling better !


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great Judi
Rallies only get better the more you do
Can't wait til OL

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome. I am glad everyone enjoyed themselves....that is what camping with the Outback is all about.

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Glad you had a nice time Wolfie









Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wolfwood and katiesda,

Glad to hear you guys had a good 'mini-micro' rally! It's always fun to spend time with fellow Outbackers in person!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Wolfie....you were LITERALLY in our back yard, and you never said you were coming to the Cape?







We could have come by for a visit, too! Well, we still have Twin Mountains to look forward to...


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

You mean you had a rally and didn't invite me?!








Boy, you really know how to hurt a guy!









Gilligan


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Wolfie....you were LITERALLY in our back yard, and you never said you were coming to the Cape?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MAN!







OK - Now I feel bad. It was pretty short notice for us too (not really a pleasure trip). We put out a plea with this thread (Cape Search ) ... you must have been away. Tell you what! I'll try to make it up to you at Twin Mtn - - what's your pleasure? Rum (the Good Stuff!) or beer (the "Other Good Stuff")?









...and, Gilligan...the Cape has  been charted and doesn't come close to resembling a desert island - you wouldn't have been comfortable there. Besides, it was a closed party. Simply put - nope - you weren't invited. Puff seems to have escaped your clutch the first time...you think I'm gonna chance it again?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Hummmmmm.......... Well, with the cool weather upon us, and the fact that it'll be even cooler by mid October, how about some spiced cider? We'll bring the fixin's!!


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> We have just returned from our very 1st Rally - decided to warm KB up to the "Rally thing" slowly with a MiniRally on the Cape. The Family katiesda and Clan Wolfwood (5 adults, 3 kids, & 1 exceptionally sweet young dog named 'Curlie" who WILL learn not to eat everything on the ground) enjoyed a few hours telling stories, laughing, drinking coffee, and, generally, just having a great time getting to know each other. Thanks for helping to put a wonderful spin on a trip that was otherwise a personal challenge for each of us.
> 
> Bob & Colleen are a delightful team and their 3 young red-heads kept us entertained with snippets from the magical story spun for them by a VERY creative dad! What wonderful parents - and the patience....geeeeeshhhhhh.....where does it come from? Seeker & Tadger sure are looking forward to meeting Katie, Bobby & Kevin and hope that you'll join us at Twin Mtn! Besides, we need a chance to reciprocate with the coffee!
> 
> Sure hope Curlie is feeling better !


We were considering RVing Cape Cod but didn't know of any campgrounds. Would you recommend the one you stayed at?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

shimonts said:


> We have just returned from our very 1st Rally - decided to warm KB up to the "Rally thing" slowly with a MiniRally on the Cape. The Family katiesda and Clan Wolfwood (5 adults, 3 kids, & 1 exceptionally sweet young dog named 'Curlie" who WILL learn not to eat everything on the ground) enjoyed a few hours telling stories, laughing, drinking coffee, and, generally, just having a great time getting to know each other. Thanks for helping to put a wonderful spin on a trip that was otherwise a personal challenge for each of us.
> 
> Bob & Colleen are a delightful team and their 3 young red-heads kept us entertained with snippets from the magical story spun for them by a VERY creative dad! What wonderful parents - and the patience....geeeeeshhhhhh.....where does it come from? Seeker & Tadger sure are looking forward to meeting Katie, Bobby & Kevin and hope that you'll join us at Twin Mtn! Besides, we need a chance to reciprocate with the coffee!
> 
> Sure hope Curlie is feeling better !


We were considering RVing Cape Cod but didn't know of any campgrounds. Would you recommend the one you stayed at?
[/quote]
We've stayed at couple of 'em but this particular one seemed kinda crowded (we were only sleeping there overnight so it didn't really matter). If you'll send Calvin&Hobbes a PM, he can give you a blow by blow report on just about anything down there. It's a beautiful place to vacation!


----------

